# Operating System inside a browser



## TheHumanBot (Oct 14, 2009)

*www.windows4all.com/Image/Windows4allDesktop.png
Have you ever seen a Operating System inside a                     browser? Have you ever seen a Internet Explorer inside a Firefox Browser? Maybe                     you have recently moved to Linux/Mac operating system from Windows but you are missing                     familiar interface and want to spend some time on Microsoft Windows but don’t have                     access to it, if this is scenario for you then here is windows4all.com.                                                       Windows4all.com is a Silverlight based online virtual operating system (sometimes                     called a Web OS or a Webtop or a cloud computer). It is is a website that simulates                     an operating system inside your web browser. Windows4all.com replicates the desktop                     environment of a modern operating system. It can give you a familiar work interface                     that looks the same whether you’re working at your home computer, or remotely from                     a borrowed or public computer. You can launch applications right away without installation.                 
                                      Windows4all.com is web-based and requires Silverlight 3                     to operate. Application runs in Silverlight’s security sandbox. By default code                     is restricted from accessing your file system or doing anything that could hurt                     your machine. Besides desktop, taskbar, start menu and sidebar, currently it includes                     such applications:                 
                 *www.windows4all.com/Image/windows4all.png                 

File Explorer
Internet Explorer
Video Player
Rich test editor
RSS reader
Virtual PC
Notepad
Paint
Chat
Calculator
Games like Chess, Solitaire, Spider etc.e
                                      The system also supports installing program functionality. But this program should                     be developed in Silverlight and be available in Internet or local file system.                 
                                      Windows4all.com advantages:


*Convenience and freedom* - A personalized desktop is available and accessible                         from any computer in the world.
*No more administration* - No more software installation, software update,                         worry about anti-virus.
*Security* - Less prone to typical attacks, viruses, worms, vulnerabilities,                         spyware and disk crashes.
*Hardware* - Performance doesn't depend much on the speed of your computer.
*Entertainment* - Being online, windows4all.com offers more opportunities for                         communicating and entertainment.
*Cost* - It is free.
SOURCE & FOR MORE DETAILS CLICK HERE


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey tats gr8...!!

But what if I want to use any specific application?? Can i install it thr??


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 15, 2009)

no idead dude
all i know is posted here
thanks for reply

37 views n 1 reply onyl


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 15, 2009)

Ya i tried tat site we can install our own softwares.....!! Tats really nice.....!!


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks nice to me...


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks really nice ( as it actually mimics vista ) for a browser based virtual OS 
TFS


----------



## techteen (Nov 3, 2009)

Though this is a app.
Google's chrome OS will be based on something like this.It's told to be the online desktop.


----------



## manistar (Dec 28, 2009)

Check out *g.ho.st/

Though its bit slow.. you get a ultimate OS on web with 15GB Dedicated space for you.. you could get more by refering frnds.. 


i love it


----------



## paroh (Dec 28, 2009)

manistar said:


> Check out *g.ho.st/
> 
> Though its bit slow.. you get a ultimate OS on web with 15GB Dedicated space for you.. you could get more by refering frnds..
> 
> ...



This is really very good. just try the guest option


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2009)

@ manistar - Thanks for the link. That's cool 

BTW, It uses flash mainly to create the interface if I'm not wrong


----------



## khattam_ (Dec 30, 2009)

Can I install a movie editor there?
Just kiddin. Maybe its just me, but I don't see the use of these "Online Web OS"es..


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2009)

^^ just like everything in this world - these are useful to some people and useless to some


----------



## avixdce (Jan 24, 2010)

cooooool
____________________
www.knowdelhi.com


----------



## sudhansagar (Feb 14, 2010)

hey anyone know about eyeOS which is also a cloud computing operating system...i need to collect some information on this, so please can any one help me on this????


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2010)

^^ Here is their website  ( if you want a discussion create a separate thread in _*Open Source Software*_ section )
*eyeos.org/


----------

